#  Gesundheit / Prvention >   Erfahrung mit Chiropraktiker? >

## Stine

Huhu, 
hat jemand Erfahrung mit Chiropraktikern?
Habe morgen einen Termin dort..... 
LG, Christina

----------


## Pianoman

Ursache ?

----------


## Pianoman

Ganz allgemeine Hinweise zur Chiropraktik:   *Auszug aus: Durchblick im Therapie-Dschungel*   [...] *Chiropraktik*   Der Therapeut arbeitet zum einen mit mobilisierenden Griffen, mit denen verspannte Muskeln gelockert werden. Mit manipulativen Griffen lst er durch einen Ruck oder eine kleine Drehung Fehlstellungen oder Blockaden von Gelenken. Vermutlich wird dabei fr einen kurzen Moment die Nervenreizung unterbrochen und die Muskeln entspannen. Hufig ist dabei ein Knacken zu hren.   *Wirksamkeit:* Zur Behandlung von Bewegungseinschrnkungen im Bereich der Wirbelsule anerkannt. Zeigte sich in zahlreichen Studien bei akuten und chronischen Rckenschmerzen als ebenso wirksam wie Schmerzmittel oder physikalische Therapien.   *Risiken: Behandlungen an den Halswirbeln knnen zu Schwindel und zu Symptomen wie nach einem Schlaganfall fhren - also Seh- und Sprachstrungen bis hin zu Lhmungen und Tod. Bei unsachgemer Anwendung sind auch Wirbelbrche, Nervenlhmungen, Bandscheibenvorflle oder starke Rckenschmerzen mglich. Manipulative Griffe drfen bei komplizierten Kreuzschmerzen, Gelenkentzndungen, Tumoren, Osteoporose, eingeklemmten Nerven mit Lhmungserscheinungen und bei Einnahme gerinnungshemmender Medikamente nicht angewandt werden.*   *Fazit:* Empfehlenswert bei akuten und anhaltenden Kreuzschmerzen aufgrund von Muskelverspannungen oder Blockaden der Gelenke, ohne Beteiligung von Nerven.  *uerst bedenklich sind Manipulationen an der Halswirbelsule*.  Sie sollten, wenn berhaupt, nur von einem erfahrenen Therapeuten ausgefhrt werden.   *Kosten:* Die Kosten werden nur bei Behandlung durch einen Arzt mit Zusatzausbildung (*Chirotherapeut*) bernommen, *nicht aber beim Heilpraktiker (Chiropraktiker)*. Bestimmte manuelle Methoden drfen auch dafr ausgebildete Krankengymnasten anbieten. Die Kosten werden, *rztliche Verordnung vorausgesetzt*, erstattet.

----------


## Stine

Vielen Dank, Pianoman! 
Habe schon seit Ewigkeiten Rckenschmerzen - mal mehr, mal weniger, bis hin zu Kopfschmerzen. Meine Brustmuskulatur ist ebenfalls, wahrscheinlich durch die Schutzhaltung, total verspannt. Habe manchmal das Gefhl, als wenn ein Michelin Mnnchen auf meiner Brust sitzt.
Wenn ich zur Linderung Rckengymnastik mache, dann hre ich ein regelrechtes "Knackkonzert". Ich vermute auch mal, dass dies auch der Grund ist, weswegen ich manchmal nachts wach werde, weil das Einatmen schmerzt. Stehe ich dann auf, kann ich wieder besser atmen. 
Ausserdem schmerzt seit einigen Monaten meine Schulter (Reizung des Schultergelenkes).
Ich habe meinen Arzt gebeten, mir Massagen oder Krankengymnastik zu verschreiben. Seine Antwort: " Mal sehen. Vielleicht Ende Februar, Anfang Mrz. Noch habe ich nicht mein Budget!" Na ja, als Kassenpatient muss man sich so was wohl gefallen lassen. Ist nicht das erste Mal, dass ich so etwas hnliches hre (eine Kollegin von mir - Beamtin und somit Privatpatientin - hatte keine Schwierigkeiten, Massagen zu bekommen...). 
Ja, ein bisschen Angst jagt mir nun dein Artikel ein. Aber ich erhoffe mir endlich Linderung, wrde mittlerweile alles machen. 
Aber vielen Dank noch einmal fr Deine schnelle Antwort! 
Gruss,
Christina

----------


## Christiane

Korrekter Beitrag von Pianoman.
Da es aber zu Lhmungen und sogar zum Tod kommen kann, ist zwar mglich (jede Therapie hat Nebenwirkungen), aber das ist selten. In meinem Umfeld habe ich so etwas noch nie mitbekommen.
Allerdings ist Schwindel und eine zeitweise Verstrkung der Schmerzen durchaus recht hufig. Immerhin werden die Strukturen in diesem Bereich durch die Manipulation "gestrt". Das legt sich aber nach einigen Stunden wieder.
Melde dich doch noch mal, wenn du dort warst und berichte, wie es war.

----------


## Stine

Hallo,
so - ich war gestern beim Chiropraktiker.
Ich denke mal, dass ich dort momentan besser aufgehoben bin als beim Orthopden.  Ich habe nun noch 3 weitere Termine, da einiges ins Lot zu bringen ist.
Es hat mir sehr gut gefallen, merke ausser leichtem Muskelkater heute auch etwas Entspannung.... Das hatte ich seit Ewigkeiten nicht mehr.
Ausserdem ist der Chriopraktiker der Meinung, dass meine Schulterschmerzen nicht vom Gelenk sondern von meiner Nackenwirbelsule her kommen. Das erklrt ja auch die Tatsache, das die Cortisonspritzen ins Gelenk nicht helfen...... 
Leider werden die Kosten von der Krankenkasse nicht bernommen....aber das ist ja mit vielen Dingen so - die Krankenkassen zahlen manchmal einfach nicht das was hilft....dafr zahlen sie oftmals Dinge, die einfach berflssig sind. Aber das ist ein anderes Thema ber das man stundenlang diskutieren kann..... 
Gruss,
Christina

----------


## Ruth

Hallo Stine.
Meine Erfahrungung mit Chiropraktiker sind sehr gut.
Leider finde ich hier im Raum Ulm keinen mehr. Wste mir jemand einen? Wre sehr dankbar. 
Meine Geschichte:
Vor 25 Jahren gebaut und viel schweres getragen.
Dann kamen die Schmerzen. Ich kam von alleine nicht mehr aus dem Bett raus, mein Kreuz wollte abbrechen, ich hatte hllische Schmerzen.
Mein Mann zerrte mich dann schon morgens zum Arzt, der mir Spritzen gab. Halfen nur kurz.
Dann hrte ich von einem Chiropraktiker hier. 
Schon nach dem 1. Einrenken ging es mir besser. Nach dem 3. Einrenken war ich meine gesammte  Schmerzen los. Ich war glcklich.
LG 
Ruth

----------


## Stine

Hallo Ruth,
das hrt sich doch sehr gut an - ich hoffe, dass ich bald auch sagen kann, dass ich schmerzfrei bin.......
Hoffe, dass Du einen guten Chiropraktiker in Deiner Umgebung finden wirst! :zl_good_luck_cut:  
LG,
Christina

----------


## Patientenschubser

@ Ruth, 
schau mal was ich gefunden habe,  klick mich 
alles Adressen von Chiropraktikern in und um Ulm herum  :Zwinker:  
Gru Schubser

----------


## Ruth

Hallo Schubser! 
Vielen Dank, hast mir seehhr geholfen. Bist ein Schatz!!!!!!
Gru Ruth

----------


## Patientenschubser

Nichts zu danken, hab ich gerne getan....

----------

